# Florida 2/7 2/14 weeks



## kenojg (Feb 1, 2015)

Florida 2/7 2/14 weeks
looking for any size week of 2/7 starting... thru 2/14

need a 2 bd week of 2/14 thru 2/21

consider any where other than Panhandle

Thanks

johnfromva@cox.net


----------

